# implantation bleed on CD14....??



## MrsT77 (Jul 15, 2011)

SORRY....LOOL its me again!!
After reading some posts via google it seems that I could be having wither ovulation or implantation bleeding.? I ruled out implantation as Im only on cd14 which means I would of probably had to of ovulated around cd9...? Is this possible? I know nothings set in stone and that even if you have a regular 28 day cycle it doesnt mean you will always ovulate on day 14..?? But day 9 seems a bit too early?
Opinions please....??!!!!


----------



## Piggy25 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

I've heard that you can get ovulation bleed mid cycle! x


----------



## MrsT77 (Jul 15, 2011)

yes I think thats probably what it was....so fingers crossed!!!!!  
Thank you
xx


----------

